
Show HN: Pages per Day - nevster
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pages-per-day/id1048447961?ls=1&mt=8
======
nevster
I like to spend 15 minutes out of my work day reading technical books. To
encourage this habit I like to see when I'll finish a book (eg in 2 weeks
time) - it's amazing how quickly you can get through a book if you spend just
15 minutes per day on it.

I used to do this calculation by hand but I though it would be fun to see
visually. So I wrote an app to show me when I'll finish.

(This was also an exercise in learning Swift and going through the learning
process of publishing an app.)

You can specify which days of the week you read and it will take that into
account when doing it's calculations.

For example, I read technical books at work. So I only read those on weekdays.
Given I spend 15 minutes per day reading a tech book and read about 15 pages
each time (depending on the book of course), I can now see when I'll finish.

Does anyone else do something like this to motivate their reading?

------
ratfacemcgee
kind of like this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11130316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11130316)

